# Adaptadores para las conexiones de radio de coches integrado



## Edu126 (Mar 12, 2007)

Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un adaptador para conectar una radio cd normal a los conectores de serie de un nissan almera del año 2001.

 Este coche llevava una radio con cargador cds pero se jodio el cargador y no hay manera de encontrar otro iagual intente conectar el radio cd donde estaba el cargador pero, la radio del coche dejo de funcionar, asi q ahora lo tengo q quitar todo he instalar solo el radio cd.

Espero que aconsejeis.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 15, 2007)

En cualquier instalador en tu zona tendrán el acoplador Nissan a Iso. Ve a cualquier taller instalador y pidelo, de buen seguro te lo van a servir si no te lo pediran. 

http://www.ifceuropa.com/pdf/REDLINE CAPITULO 1.pdf
en la pagina 5 tienes las fotos y el catalogo. Si quieres puedo decirte donde buscarlo por españa. Saludos.


----------

